# Shotokan in Oklahoma



## Bret Hinds (May 7, 2009)

I am Trying to find out if someone is a real black belt in Shotokan,or if they read some books or watched a dvd? I think the person is a fake, but I can not prove it! They have a Dojo in South Eastern Oklahoma. All help in this matter would be great. Thank You All the best in the arts


----------



## jks9199 (May 7, 2009)

Who is the dojo affiliated with?  Is it part of any organizations?  What do those affiliations say about it?  I think most Shotokan schools should probably have ties to the Japanese Karate Association, for example.

Of course, not being a member of an organization doesn't prove that the instructor isn't legitimate.  He may simply have chosen not to pay the dues or otherwise moved away from the association...


----------



## Bret Hinds (May 8, 2009)

Thank you for your info. I do not know if the instructor belongs to any group that is part of the problem. All the best in the arts


----------



## JohnASE (May 11, 2009)

Doubting this man the way you are, and phrasing your post the way you did is disrespectful of him.  I assume you have your reasons and are genuinely concerned about his qualifications, but I doubt you'll find many who can help or would want to.

The easiest way to check on his credentials is to ask him who awarded his rank, or maybe he has a certificate displayed in his dojo.  If you find out what he claims his credentials are, you _might_ be able to prove they're false.  However, there's no way to prove he didn't achieve a dan rank from someone somewhere.  You can't check every organization and every dojo.


----------

